# New Daily Wear Boots: Red Wings? Russells?



## Mugnut (Sep 27, 2007)

Gentlemen -

I need some new boots. To explain - I have worn my Blundstones probably 4 days/week for the last 5 years, and they are shot.

The J. Crew/Red Wings have got my fancy, but I've not tried them on - are they avaialble in the retail stores?

https://https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/blowupPopup.jhtml?id=prod88346261&colorCode=BR6780

Red Wing has a nice model 1911 that is ankle high - reports i've found are that they are Horween leather too. Anyone own these?

https://https://www.redwingcasuals.com/mens/heritage_collection/gentleman_traveler.html

Finally, I would love a pair of Russells some day (love the Hiker and the Zephyr), but my need is current and the wait for new custom Russells won't get me through the winter.

To recap: my need is a 3-4 day/week lace up ankle boot (say5-6" at the ankle), with a rugged sole and a nice dark brown finish. Intended application is wear to work and on weeknds with chinos, cords and jeans.

And yes, I have Bean boots. What I need are wear all day boots for the new england winter in a very business casual environment. Need somethng beefier than a chukka, and yes, love the Indy boot, but it's a little too polished (and reddish) for my wants . . .

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

If they're within your price range, perhaps you could consider some Gokeys from Orvis.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

i wouldn't buy j. crew anything if you're looking for any durability.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I couldn't get either of the links you posted to work, but how about the Red Wing Itasca: , or a Bean chukka: https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...771&cat4=502767&shop_method=pp&feat=502771-tn or


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Here are working links:

J. Crew


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Never mind all that. The Knapp Farm Boot is what you want. These things are terrific. I picked them up a couple years ago on AlanC's suggestion - I needed something to wear for covering outdoor and sporting events for my newspaper, something that would work in mud and snow and not look stupid with a sportcoat. This is it. I have a pair in dark brown and I think I'll add a pair in this color too (click photo for link).


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

That webpage doesn't seem to be good news for those looking for Knapp boots.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

cgc said:


> That webpage doesn't seem to be good news for those looking for Knapp boots.


Yeah, I don't know what that's about.


----------



## Mugnut (Sep 27, 2007)

Further internet "research" reveals that the goods are to be had at redwing-europe:

still don't know why my links don't work. But man, why would Red Wing make such classic _American style American made_ boots only in Europe?

So maddening.

I went through this same drill when I went looking for a new sports watch and settled on the Eterna KonTiki Four Hands. Only hitch - no Eterna dealers in the USA anymore.

I suppose I am only attracted to that which I can not have with ease.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have worn Blundstones for the last 5 years, why are you going with a lace-up boot? I have the Bean Boots, the Russell hunting boots, and the Lacrosse Wellington. While it may not be your cup of tea, it is by far the most practical boot that I have.





Looks great w/ Bill's (M1 Buttonfly) and a Barbour!!!


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Mugnut said:


> still don't know why my links don't work.


I assume you're talking about the bad links in post number 1. they don't work because for some weird reason, you put the http in the front twice.

this (what you did) doesn't work:

https://https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/blowupPopup.jhtml?id=prod88346261&colorCode=BR6780

this would:

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/blowupPopup.jhtml?id=prod88346261&colorCode=BR6780

the difference between the two is how many times the "https://" is used in the URL portion.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Mugnut said:


> Further internet "research" reveals that the goods are to be had at redwing-europe:
> 
> still don't know why my links don't work. But man, why would Red Wing make such classic _American style American made_ boots only in Europe?


A lot of them are available from zappos.

also, www.cultizm.com should have a bunch of them, and they ship to the US for rather low prices - about $180-200 after subtracting VAT and adding shipping, as compared to zappos at $250.


----------



## robin (Jan 6, 2007)

The Red Wing boots might only be available in a few of J.Crew's upper status stores. You should be able to get free-shipping if you order them through your local J.Crew store though.



Cool Cal said:


> i wouldn't buy j. crew anything if you're looking for any durability.


Those Red Wing boots being sold by J.Crew are actually made by Red Wing. The versions they were selling last year were knock-offs however.

Also, has Alden's indy boot been considered? By far my favorite, though the Red Wing x J.Crew boots come in at a close second.


----------



## Charleslovesamerica (Nov 20, 2007)

*Just bought some Red Wings*

I just bought some Red Wings at and I highly recommend them. They have a holiday web deal going if you type in 10THANKS.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought the Jcrew Redwings. Jcrew just had Redwing modify a current offering... like alden does for customers. 

I happen to love them. With the discount i got... i can't complain. So far they seem to be built to the highend redwing standards. I will say they appear to be durable and feel like they are built like a tank.


----------



## Mugnut (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm typing this now wearing my new Red Wing 1908 which arrived today from Germany via cultizm.com (thanks NoVaGuy for the head's up). The 1908 is a dark brown - not Red Wing's "Briar Oil Slick," lighter brown than that. May be the "tan chromexcel" from Horween.

All published reports (okay, chat rooms now qualify as "published reports") on Euro-only red wing's seem true - they run a little long and narrow (I ordered 8.5 US - where I wear typically a 9.5 US sneaker from Nike or Adidas, and a 9D in most Alden fits - but an 8.5C in the Barrie-lasted Aldens). For those of you who wear Blundstones, sizing is about the same (I'm between an 8 and an 8.5 in Blundstones, which notoriously run big). These make the Blunnies look like slippers.

These are excellent boots. Almost _Ur_-boots, as it were. They are a manifestation of the my personal Platonic ideal of "boot."

They differ from the J. Crew Red Wings in that they are a 'tweener color - not dark or light brown, as is offered in the J. Crew models. With respect to the J. Crew boots, my extensive internet travels lead me to believe that the J. Crew boots may not be a J. Crew makeup, but, rather, a J. Crew-only domestic offer to own an otherwise Euro-only Red Wing model from the "Heritage Work" series. Great boots no doubt, but (a) sold out til late December, and (b) had a little-too-rugged-for-my-needs lug sole

(For something that tough, I've already got a pair of early 90's Scarpa Fabiano Trionics that have spent time in the Cascades, Alaska, and goodly chunks of the New Eng. parts of the AT on them and still have some kick-butt life left in them).

The 1908 euro-only Red Wings I ordered (cultizm is the only place that I found that has them) have more of a commando sole: mini-lug sole stitched on a leather platform. And the Horween uppers are beautiful leather.

Wife already left for thxgiving w/ all cameras, otherwise I'd try to get pics. But put it this way, I'm listening to Blonde On Blonde right now, and about to play some Norman Blake songs on a mahogany dread and these are the boots I want to wear while I do both.

Now, to wait to hear on Leather Soul's 405 makeup in aniline brown with commando soles . . .

My current boot roster is this: Red Wing 1908 in dark brown; 1992 Scarpa Fabiano Trionics; Blundstone 501's (really really beaten down); 16" Xtratuf's (if you've been to Alaska, you must have them), forgot 10" *******. A classic, but oddly getting no foot-time for 5+ years; and size 10 (too too big) pair of Sorel Pacs inherited from my wife's grandfather - they're huge, but I wear them, they have provenance.

 Add a pair of Red Wing 875's and Alden 405's and my boot needs may be met.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Mugnut*,

Have you looked at the NewBalance line of work boots? They also make them with a steel toe. I'm considering a pair now, for work and as a motorcycle boot.

M8


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

The"about us" link at the KnappStoreOnline website mentions the aquisition of the company by Iron Age Corp, the January 2007 bankruptcy of Iron Age, and the ongoing rebuilding of the Knapp brand "one customer at a time."

https://www.knappstore.com/about.asp


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Mugnut,

I have the J. Crew Red Wing boots. They are very good boots. Red Wings do have to be broken in, as they are pretty stiff when new. Excellent leather boots though, and they will last a long time. I also have a pair of these that I wear in the field:


----------



## Mugnut (Sep 27, 2007)

Laxplayer, I agree the J. Crew boots are very nice indeed. And, in contrast to prior years, they appear to be a standard Red Wing euro-only offering, and not a special make up for J. Crew. I suspect that someone at J. Crew apparently had a very in-depth knowledge of Red Wing's full line (including Euro-only offerings) and had the good sense to snap up what appears to be exclusive distribution rights for the Heritage Work model 8146 (I think that's the model number) from the Euro-only offerings. Obviously they struck a chord: J. Crew is back-ordered on the the dark brown through December. Hopefully this will make Red Wing realize what a strong market exists in the U.S. for their Euro-only offerings, and they will bring them all to market here. With exchange rates (ugh) where they are, trying to get the same (or a very similar) boot to the J. Crew model from Europe or Japan will run you $300+.

This should allay any concerns prospective purchasers of the J. Crew Red Wing model have about about J. Crew q.c. in shoes/boots. Indeed, the J. Crew Red Wings are not even branded "J. Crew" (a plus in my dept, though I do like J. Crew chinos, but not much else of theirs). I may still try to land a pair either from the 'Bay or with a coupon code. They seem to be more of a true "work boot" than the 1908's, which come out of Red Wing's "Gentleman Traveler" series. (the 1908 appears to have been part of the 100th Anniversary line, and is no longer available, though the 1912 (I think is the #) appears to be very close; the 1910 appear to be the same boot in black cherry chromexcel, and the 1915 in black. 

FWIW, Red Wing is now offering some of its Gentleman Traveler models in the U.S., but none of the moc toe models. Neverthless, the round toe models and the Chelsea boots do look nice, but I was looking fro a moc-toe.

I will add these comments on the 1908's: (a) they are stiff, and a son of a gun to get on due to the tongue being stitched-in very high up the throat. Involves a little wrestling to get them on - a floating tongue would be easier to deal with; (b) the insides are bare bones, no insole whatsoever. I threw a pair of superfeet plucked from my Blundstones in, but they made the fit a little too snug with mid-weight socks. A thinner model of Superfeet insoles will probably go in for comfort purposes.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Mugnut,
> 
> I have the J. Crew Red Wing boots. They are very good boots. Red Wings do have to be broken in, as they are pretty stiff when new. Excellent leather boots though, and they will last a long time. I also have a pair of these that I wear in the field:


Lax - Do these run true to size?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Lax - Do these run true to size?


The J. Crew ones did. My other pair are Gore Tex, so they fit a bit tighter. I had to go up a size. As Mugnut said though, they don't have an insole, so that may make a difference in size depending on the insole. I didn't put an insole in mine. 
The stitching high on the tongue must be a Red Wing thing. All of the boots I have had from them are like this. They are stiff at first, but once broken in they are the best boots out there IMO. 
I ordered mine online, so I don't know if Frontenac has them or not. My other boots I bought at the Red Wing store on Watson.

The J. Crew 'Wings are great, and they look good paired with a shotshell belt. My other ones are strictly for hunting. They are insulated and waterproof, and they wear like iron.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Georgia Boots are really nice. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Duck said:


> Georgia Boots are really nice. Just throwing that out there.


They do make nice boots. I thought about buying a pair of these 6" loggers: https://www.georgiaboot.com/Product...=01&Cat=Cat in (1,2)&Sel=Georgia Boot > Men's


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=2606184

A useful thread I just dug up.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

*Aldens*

Nothing beats a pair of Alden 405s. They are the most comfortable work boot I have ever worn.

Years ago, I wore Redwings. They are nice but take a little more to break in and while are comfortable, they are not as comfortable as the Aldens.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

joeyzaza said:


> ...Years ago, I wore Redwings. They are nice but take a little more to break in and while are comfortable, they are not as comfortable as the Aldens.


IMO any good work boot takes breaking in. To do it quickly I just drench then with either mink oil or Neat's Foot oil.

M8


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

this just in:

Knapp Farm Boots, model #2529, are back and available for shipment.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Red Wings are a solid choice. For a good alternative that has not been mentioned, take a look at Danner.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone know of a decent moc-toe boot (like redwings) without the big white sole?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Russell will put any sole you want on their boots.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Anyone know of a decent moc-toe boot (like redwings) without the big white sole?


Well, Red Wing has some moc-toe boots with black Vibram soles. Here's the 8146. There's also a variation on the gentleman traveller, which has a moc-toe and commando sole (don't remember product number).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gents: I doubt that Magnut is still looking...his initial post in this thread is dated November 10, 2007! However, there may be others to benefit from your excellent recommendations.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> this just in:
> 
> Knapp Farm Boots, model #2529, are back and available for shipment.


Is it terrible that I'm immediately suspect of their quality since they are only $139?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ada8356 said:


> Is it terrible that I'm immediately suspect of their quality since they are only $139?


 Contrary to what the "heritage" brands will tell you, it is entirely possible to find quality, Made in USA work boots well under $200.

Thorogood Moc Toe
Duluth Trading branded Chippewa Engineers
Duluth Roofer Boots
Duluth Branded Thorogoods
US Made Blundstone-style boots
Chippewa for LL Bean engineer boots

etc., etc...


----------

